# Rock elevation



## Carpman (20 Dec 2019)

HELP needed from the more experienced! I'm creating an Island with an archway and a beach. I want to bank my rocks from front to rear same as the substrate, I like the base features of the rocks and don't want to bury too deep into the sand. Obviously this is going to create issues with try to keep sand and soil separate. I have thought about Egg crate but think it would be too rigid (trying to get the rocks to marry up beside each other). I have thought about putting in a divider but I won't know where the rockwork will finish at the front.

What way would you do it?


----------



## tiger15 (20 Dec 2019)

No need for egg crate or any artificial support if you choose the right rock.  I stacked larva and lace rock which are light and have curved and rough surfaces that interlock tightly.  Avoid heavy, smooth and flat rock like slate that can slip.  Place larger rock at the bottom and smaller on top to make hills and caves below.


----------



## Carpman (20 Dec 2019)

tiger15 said:


> No need for egg crate or any artificial support if you choose the right rock.  I stacked larva and lace rock which are light and have curved and rough surfaces that interlock tightly.  Avoid heavy, smooth and flat rock like slate that can slip.  Place larger rock at the bottom and smaller on top to make hills and caves below.


I have already purchased my stone see here.


----------



## Barbara Turner (20 Dec 2019)

Cotton wool, or cigarette butt's dipped in super glue are the normal method.


----------



## Carpman (20 Dec 2019)

Barbara Turner said:


> Cotton wool, or cigarette butt's dipped in super glue are the normal method.



Thanks, but I'm after help with elevation, not stick the rocks together and has it happens I have used this method for sticking some of the rocks together (superglue and cigarette filters)


----------



## Iain Sutherland (20 Dec 2019)

Any plastic substrate supports work... some people use old CD cases, some yoghurt pots and I use lawn edging strip as you can see in the image below.  If you dont use supports you are right in that it will slowly level out ..



Sent from my SM-G950F using Tapatalk


----------



## tiger15 (21 Dec 2019)

Why not buy more rock to support rock.  Any artificial support will need to be hidden to look natural.  If you use the same type of rock for foundation, there is no need to hide.  I know some aquarists use larva rock as filler for elevation.  Larva rock are light, natural, and has sandpaper touch that interlock tightly to make good foundation.


----------



## zozo (21 Dec 2019)

Pantyhoses filled with any type of substrate are good and cheap for elevation. And plant roots can grow into it too. Net bags that commonly are used in filters, tad more expensive but have a wider maze.

For substrate supports to prevent sliding, you can buy those black or terracotta coloured PE plant pots the nurseries use. Perforated (pond shop) or non-perforated (Garden centre). These can be cut easily with scissors and cost pennies, depending on the size slabs you need, choose the correct size pot. They come in all kinds of sizes. With using the perforated ones, than also plantroots can help stabilizing.


----------



## Iain Sutherland (21 Dec 2019)

@zozo  the plant pots are a good idea, most people have them knocking around and generally cant be recycled.

To gain height I used media bags full of alfagrog...   the last picture is before the top substrate went on so the supports are hidden once complete.






Sent from my SM-G950F using Tapatalk


----------



## Zeus. (21 Dec 2019)

I use the terracotta pots in my Pot Scape , I do have a couple of places in my 500L tank which the pots fit nicely and you cant see any pot, so grow it in smaller tank then just pop it in the Big one and it looks like its been there for months


----------



## Carpman (21 Dec 2019)

I have decided to use the same sand from my beach (I ordered 20kgs) and put it in fine filter bags, I will add some pic's when stuff and arrives it's done. Thanks for all your suggestions.


----------



## alto (22 Dec 2019)

For substrate supports, you want to use coarse “free flowing” materials that allow the subtle water currents to maintain some oxygenation of the substrate - thus I would not use fine sand - any larger gravels or small lava stones are grand
(look at the texture of ADA Power Sand )

It’s just so much simpler if whatever you choose, sinks! 

re terracotta pots - in my area, those sold locally have almost all been treated with fungicides/anti-mold chemicals (except for the expensive imported from Italy sort)


----------



## Carpman (30 Dec 2019)

It's done now, would be just like they were sitting on the substrate


----------



## BarryH (6 Jan 2020)

Can empty media bags be bought separately at all? Really like this idea.


----------



## Tim Harrison (6 Jan 2020)

Yes they can and in varying sizes as well. Check out eBay, some also come with zips for instance. If you get a load of smaller ones it makes it easier to build up slopes in a more modular way.


----------



## BarryH (6 Jan 2020)

Tim Harrison said:


> Yes they can and in varying sizes as well. Check out eBay, some also come with zips for instance. If you get a load of smaller ones it makes it easier to build up slopes in a more modular way.



Thanks Tim.


----------



## Carpman (6 Jan 2020)

Mine had tie tops, but I would have preferred zips for better finishing (squarer). The ones I used are a fine mesh because I was using sand to fill. I got mine from Amazon because of mesh size and 6 per pack.


----------

